# A few pics and a brief report



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We have been slammmmmmed in the shop these past few weeks but I've been fishing my butt off and too lazy to report. I did want to give a quick surf report though with a tad bit of heartache 

Been fishing Orange Beach and various spots down Ft Morgan. The fishing has been very good to those willing to put in some footwork. The troughs have often times been few and far between but they are definitely holding fish including a lot of Flounder and some STUD Specks. 

Yesterday I took my brother Flounder fishing and we did pretty well although the sizes of the fish were smaller on average. later in the morning when the sun came out we started seeing some decent fish in the bigger troughs and in one trough in particular I found the Trout of a lifetime. I'm talking the Speck I've been looking for my whole life. She was bigger than any Speck I've ever hooked or landed, that was for sure. I cast my lure at her and she ate almost immediately. My hands were shaking, I was nervous as hell and did my best. She had some huge head shakes and I did my best to control them. It wasn't enough.....she ended up throwing the hooks 

She stayed in the trough though along with two other "small" trout in the upper 20" range. I went through various lures trying to get her to hit again but she wouldn't. I tied on one last lure and she reacted to it aggressively but didn't bite. I threw it again and she was coming at it fast! Ready for the bite I gave it a couple twitches and before she could eat a 26" Speck grabbed it. I never would've thought that I would be aggravated with a 26" fish but I was!!! Her and the other big Trout were spooked. I landed that fish and quickly became appreciative; it was a beautiful fish. A couple quick pics and back in the water she went. We didn't see much else after that and considering we had enough for dinner, we packed it in. 

June is a prime month for surf plugging/jigging over this way. I'll try to post more reports. Here's a few pics from yesterday though...


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Great report Chris, sounds like a fun but tough day, but still well worth the effort. Now you know she's out there and I'm sure you are itching to get back after her. Those BIG trout definitely know how to throw some hooks. Great looking trout you did land though! What are the heaviest and longest trout you have landed?


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Dang! Nice bro. Props. Awesome report.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang !


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Great report Chris, sounds like a fun but tough day, but still well worth the effort. Now you know she's out there and I'm sure you are itching to get back after her. Those BIG trout definitely know how to throw some hooks. Great looking trout you did land though! What are the heaviest and longest trout you have landed?


I've caught six over 9lbs with a 9lb, 14oz fish being my personal best. My longest trout measured 32.5" but had no belly and weight 9 1/4lb on the Boga. This fish would've taken the top spot for sure.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

The last picture......how'd you get that swivel on lure?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Trble Make-rr said:


> The last picture......how'd you get that swivel on lure?


All Unfair lures sport a stainless steel swivel for the terminal end. They resist corrosion very well but if they tarnish or look weakened I just cut them off and use a loop knot.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice report! Beautiful trout! That sow was in there to make sure you keep coming back :yes:.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Chris V said:


> I've caught six over 9lbs with a 9lb, 14oz fish being my personal best. My longest trout measured 32.5" but had no belly and weight 9 1/4lb on the Boga. This fish would've taken the top spot for sure.


That's impressive. I can't remember when I've seen a speck caught in Pensacola that weighed 9 lbs. I caught a speck in 2000 or 2001 that dwarfed a 27 inch red fish that was laying next to it in the cooler. It was the biggest speck I've ever seen in person. At that time I had not been inshore fishing for long and was totally ignorant to the fact that I had caught a special fish. I did not weigh the fish.

Have all of your 9+ pound trout come from the surf?


----------



## flysmallie (Apr 16, 2014)

What is that 2nd fish?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

dabutcher said:


> That's impressive. I can't remember when I've seen a speck caught in Pensacola that weighed 9 lbs. I caught a speck in 2000 or 2001 that dwarfed a 27 inch red fish that was laying next to it in the cooler. It was the biggest speck I've ever seen in person. At that time I had not been inshore fishing for long and was totally ignorant to the fact that I had caught a special fish. I did not weigh the fish.
> 
> Have all of your 9+ pound trout come from the surf?


 Two of my 9lb fish have been from the surf. Two from an area I won't mention (Lol) and two from the local bays in Orange Beach.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

flysmallie said:


> What is that 2nd fish?


That's a Southern Stargazer. They can actually generate a shock as well and it will scare the hell out of you.


----------



## flysmallie (Apr 16, 2014)

Chris V said:


> it will scare the hell out of you.


That's good to know!! 

Thanks for that and all the great reports.


----------



## danzab09 (May 14, 2015)

Nice! Gorgeous fish.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What a day. Nice fish.
Whyme


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great report.. Hope you get her next time.


----------

